
Ask HN: How did you start using Buffer? - tarikozket
What was your need and how Buffer helped you?
======
yrezgui
I like to share articles, projects or even videos on different social
networks. I never liked to use Tweetdeck or Hootsuite because I just want to
share things through an extension, not via a dedicated application. For that,
Buffer is the best

